# Bamboozled



## AutGotAlot (Dec 24, 2021)

A guest is returning a pair of air pods. The air pods have been opened and the guest claims one of the pods doesn't work clearly. The guest has a receipt, the product is seemingly in the box. The air pods in the box are the same color, size and everything....what should the team member who is helping the guest do in order to confirm the product in the box is the actual item that was purchased and not a pair of knock off air pods from a five below store or something? Yes sometimes the register requires scanning the serial number on the box but the box has the correct serial number on it. Where is the serial number on the actual air pods themselves? What if the register doesn't ask for a serial number? What if the guest just has a digital receipt through the app and all that is visible is a barcode, not a itemized receipt with the serial number printed on it or a receipt lookup with the  card the item was purchased with? And then , if the serial numbers don't match, the guest is notified and replies " this ia how I bought them, this is what you guys gave me at the time of purchase, no wonder they are defective, I didn't know you guys sell used apple products". Ugh


----------



## Budweisered4 (Dec 24, 2021)

We don’t sell anything returned of Apple via Ap and all that side of leadership each AirPod would have a serial/model number on it that can match up to the box and when it comes to generation wise we have a print out via Apple of the corresponding models. Whenever I’m on and they get someone like this I get called up to either fully do the return or to back guest service up with the statement. Very few times will they go the manager route because the management team has and will explain to them that what I stated to them is exact. Our Apple people for returns have steeply decreased


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Dec 24, 2021)

Where would I get that print out?


----------



## DBZ (Dec 24, 2021)

If AP is there, I have them verify. Non-apple air buds look very similiar. There is a serial number on the air pods that you can match to the box, but I can't read a single number. The print on the air pods is soooooo tiny. If AP isn't there, I have a TL or ETL come over. I just want to make the process more painstaking for the person returning.


----------



## Budweisered4 (Dec 24, 2021)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Where would I get that print out?


Apple.com themselves


----------



## DC Diva (Dec 24, 2021)

Don’t stores use ipad tablets that have a camera?  Use the camera, zoom. You should be able to read the number.


----------



## AutGotAlot (Dec 25, 2021)

I think for items in that category , the guest should only be allowed to exchange the item. Only for purpose that the item is actually defective. So the guest can receive a working device or something from that department , not a full refund after 30 days.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 25, 2021)

AutGotAlot said:


> I think for items in that category , the guest should only be allowed to exchange the item. Only for purpose that the item is actually defective. So the guest can receive a working device or something from that department , not a full refund after 30 days.


Apple returns are 15 days & crc.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 25, 2021)

Loupes are a thing and fairly cheap


----------



## happygoth (Dec 26, 2021)

I just use the camera on my phone to enlarge hard-to-read numbers.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 27, 2021)

Don’t forget gloves because motherfuckers be dirty and leave their gross ass earwax clogging shit up


----------



## Guessed Service (Jan 5, 2022)

We have a requisitioned magnifying glass at service desk and it really helps!


----------

